# RMG - RMG Limited



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Hi guys, another back the jockey type play,
An Ascent Capital ie Stienpris Borthers re-capitalisation (Other notable involments/floats EXT BLR DYL WMT MKY)

History and the Steinepreis bros track record speaks for itself *BLR 1c - 20c DYL 1c - 40c EXT 1c - 10c MKY 1c - 6c WMT 1c - 15c*

I was waiting for the right time to jump on WMT when it was 2c, never happened, same with MKY when it was 2c, never happened,

So I have stopped messing around, as soon as I found out this was Ascents new re-cap I jumped in this morning at 1.8c

Will have about 400m shares on issue, about 100m of these were issued recently as part of Private placement and SPP at 1.5c,

I expect another WMT/MKY


----------



## ned1 (27 February 2007)

Hi Youngtrader 

Thank you for your research.

Am I misreading the Etrade profile on this company that has it on a forecast EPS of 17.2c per share? All this and it is trading at 1.8c a share? This must be the bargain of the century.

Regards

Ned


----------



## Ants (27 February 2007)

Cheers YT. Is Mr Steinepreis involved with GRL as well?


----------



## Rafa (27 February 2007)

ok, i have just done a 5k gamble...!
GIDDYUP!


----------



## Rafa (27 February 2007)

ok, now that thats done,
what does this mob do?
eTrade certainly don't know what they do!


----------



## ned1 (27 February 2007)

"RMG is in the process of reviewing suitable projects to vend into the company and is looking at all sectors including mining and exploration."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2007)

Ants said:
			
		

> Cheers YT. Is Mr Steinepreis involved with GRL as well?



Yeah, but GRL was a float, so was sorta different,

Its these re-caps they do that always go NUTS!


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yeah, but GRL was a float, so was sorta different,
> 
> Its these re-caps they do that always go NUTS!



I've had a quick look.  RMG is still trying to raise further capital via shareholders at 1.5c.  These direcotrs are very cluely.  On closer examination RMG hasn't stated what they'll do with the funds.  This one's on my watch list. Thanks YT.
DYOR


----------



## j4mesa (3 March 2007)

So...YT 

you are losing money on this share ??
the fundamentals of this company is not too good.......are you buying just because the steinpris bros have their caps in ???


----------



## Dave31 (7 March 2007)

looks like the placement has been completed and there was a bit of interest in the stock so far this morning. Looking forward to seeing what project ascent bring to the table


----------



## Pat (7 March 2007)

j4mesa said:
			
		

> So...YT
> 
> you are losing money on this share ??
> the fundamentals of this company is not too good.......are you buying just because the steinpris bros have their caps in ???





What fundamentals are you refering too? The fact that they dont have any?  

Read the prospectus.... Seems the only assets are some bank card debts, and some Personal loans.

Am I missing anything?

One to watch I guess as YT pointed out the directors aren't too shabby, as their history says it all.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

j4mesa said:
			
		

> So...YT
> 
> you are losing money on this share ??
> the fundamentals of this company is not too good.......are you buying just because the steinpris bros have their caps in ???




Didn't see this post,

Most if not all shares dropped during correction,

The company only has 1 fundamental behind it, Steinpris bros and Ascent Capital!

And after riding EXT/DYL/MHL and watching BLR/WMT/MKY thats all the fundamentals I need


----------



## mickqld (7 March 2007)

Have you read thru that prospectus YT. There is something cooking with these guys no doubt. Dont know what it is but going on recent records I think I might just throw a couple of thousand this way. Am already in BLR WMT MKY & PEN and doing very nicely on all of them so this could be a repeat. Pure speculation of course at this stage nothing concrete to go on just a hunch me thinks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> There is something cooking with these guys no doubt. Dont know what it is but going on recent records I think I might just throw a couple of thousand this way.




Exactly what I did.


----------



## kevro (7 March 2007)

I'm on board also. Hopefully their midas touch continues.


----------



## Bomba (7 March 2007)

They have done extremely well for me via WMT, so ive jumped on board this one today aswell.  

Pure speculation.


----------



## Mousie (7 March 2007)

mickqld said:
			
		

> Have you read thru that prospectus YT. There is something cooking with these guys no doubt. Dont know what it is but going on recent records I think I might just throw a couple of thousand this way. Am already in BLR WMT MKY & PEN and doing very nicely on all of them so this could be a repeat. Pure speculation of course at this stage nothing concrete to go on just a hunch me thinks.




Right now I'm more interested in knowing what "failures" these guys have before, or are still having, in the listed companies they're trying to turn around. Not raining on anyone's parade but am just trying to get some perspective on their success rate.

So YT, mickqld, and others, do you know of any companies they're running that are not so successful yet? I for one am not too impressed with Toodyay compared to some of their successes for sure...any others?


----------



## Dave31 (8 March 2007)

Looks like alot of interest has been generated over the last few days. The buy volumes have increased alot. Bit of movement in price as the speculators start to move in.


----------



## robandcoll (11 March 2007)

My only concern is that Paul Hearne is involved. Toodyay Resources (same directors) quarterly reports are just a paste and copy exercise and the date is changed


----------



## Dave31 (13 March 2007)

A bit of movement/accumulation going on the last 2 days. Today has seen 1.8c and 1.9c chomped. 

All speculation based on Ascent Capital and possible projects

as i posted 2c got chomped at


----------



## Pat (13 March 2007)

Dave31 said:
			
		

> A bit of movement/accumulation going on the last 2 days. Today has seen 1.8c and 1.9c chomped.
> 
> All speculation based on Ascent Capital and possible projects
> 
> as i posted 2c got chomped at




Certainly some movement, 2 cents chomped all up!
Now just to take out the 2.1 cent mark and thats most of resistance for today!
where to from here?


----------



## Pat (13 March 2007)

Pat said:
			
		

> Certainly some movement, 2 cents chomped all up!
> Now just to take out the 2.1 cent mark and thats most of resistance for today!
> where to from here?




Hmmm, and now the 2 cents offers are back.


----------



## Pat (13 March 2007)

And here's a chart....

From what I can see 1.5/1.6 cents is a definate base.
It seems that it's broken a small downtrend/triangle and a possible breakout. Why I don't know.
MACD looking good, needs to come up over the last bump, above 0.01 or so.
Any criticisms welcome.


----------



## greggy (16 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Didn't see this post,
> 
> Most if not all shares dropped during correction,
> 
> ...



Hi YT,

The key here is the management.  The Steinpris and Ascent Capital connection is very tempting.  They have excellent experience in turning dogs into winners.  I haven't bought as yet but am closely monitoring the situation.
DYOR


----------



## bigt (19 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi guys, another back the jockey type play,
> An Ascent Capital ie Stienpris Borthers re-capitalisation (Other notable involments/floats EXT BLR DYL WMT MKY)
> 
> History and the Steinepreis bros track record speaks for itself *BLR 1c - 20c DYL 1c - 40c EXT 1c - 10c MKY 1c - 6c WMT 1c - 15c*




Hi YT, do you know what the market caps of the above companies were when they were at 1c etc? Be good to see the overall mc increase and compare to the current RMG mc, rather than look at SP increase.

Cheers,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 March 2007)

Big T from  memory all of them had around 400m-800m shares on issue whent hey were 1c


----------



## greggy (19 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Big T from  memory all of them had around 400m-800m shares on issue whent hey were 1c



Hi YT,

Those shareholders who held on have done brilliantly.  It would be interesting to see what RMG does with its money.  Judging by what they've done with similar shells, they may well decide to look at uranium prospects that are overseas.  These are just my thoughts.  Once all the money is received by the company RMG can then focus on building shareholder wealth in the same way its done for the other companies mentioned.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

I rang RMG  last night and spoke with Gary Steinpreiss.  He advised me that he could not issue any statements as yet, but that the company was looking at a number of acquisitions with the proceeds of recent issues.  He has taken note of previous efforts in regards to WMT, DYL and others.  Not that he would necessarily listen to me, I stated my opinion that the best course would be to look either for uranium prospects overseas or NT.
I hope this info helps in some way.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi guys, another back the jockey type play,
> An Ascent Capital ie Stienpris Borthers re-capitalisation (Other notable involments/floats EXT BLR DYL WMT MKY)
> 
> History and the Steinepreis bros track record speaks for itself *BLR 1c - 20c DYL 1c - 40c EXT 1c - 10c MKY 1c - 6c WMT 1c - 15c*
> ...



After weeks of waiting, I decided to take the plunge and bought 3 million RMG this morning at 1.7c.  I had to sell out of MZM (lucky its had a good day today) and reduce my holding in HCY (for a very small profit) to pay for it  There are not many companies under 2c that have such good management. The Steinpreis Bros have an excellent reputation.  All the stocks that YT has quoted (DYL, WMT etc) have gone through the roof.  Its still early days for RMG, but I'm hoping that RMG will do just as well.  Yes, RMG  has no real assets as yet, but I'm buying it for its excellent management and track record.  RMG is now relatively cashed up and on the look out for new opportunites.  Any other views? 
DYOR


----------



## petee (22 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> After weeks of waiting, I decided to take the plunge and bought 3 million RMG this morning at 1.7c.  I had to sell out of MZM (lucky its had a good day today) and reduce my holding in HCY (for a very small profit) to pay for it  There are not many companies under 2c that have such good management. The Steinpreis Bros have an excellent reputation.  All the stocks that YT has quoted (DYL, WMT etc) have gone through the roof.  Its still early days for RMG, but I'm hoping that RMG will do just as well.  Yes, RMG  has no real assets as yet, but I'm buying it for its excellent management and track record.  RMG is now relatively cashed up and on the look out for new opportunites.  Any other views?
> DYOR



hi Greggy...good luck with ur holding...im in only with a few now but will get set i think to buy a lot more shortly...i think ur correct and with the management in place thats the foundation for growth...very interesting times ahead i would say with seemingly no downside..chheers


----------



## greggy (23 March 2007)

petee said:
			
		

> hi Greggy...good luck with ur holding...im in only with a few now but will get set i think to buy a lot more shortly...i think ur correct and with the management in place thats the foundation for growth...very interesting times ahead i would say with seemingly no downside..chheers



Hi Petee,

Its a case here of backing management with an excellent track record of increasing shareholders' wealth.  
RMG announced on Wed 21 Mar 07 that 29,469,000 shares have been issued at 1.5c each via the Share Purchase Plan raising $442,035.  It surprising that so many shareholders took up the offer considering recent market volatility.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

Everything been quiet on the RMG front so I thought I'd give RMG a call at Ascent Capital (tel: 08 9420 9300).  I spoke to the Secretary there just 10 minutes ago. She advised me that Gary Steinpreis was in a RMG meeting.  She offered to help me with my shareholder query.  She told me that the company was busy cleaning up the share registry (re unmarketable parcels) and had not as yet acquired any projects.  She advised me that any acquisitions "would definitely be in the resources area".  She commented on how DYL had done so well and that the company would consider similar uranium interests.  
In summary, I can now confirm that RMG is looking to get into the resources area, just like SBL is.  Lets hope its in the uranium area.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (29 March 2007)

greggy said:


> In summary, I can now confirm that RMG is looking to get into the resources area, just like SBL is.  Lets hope its in the uranium area. DYOR



 Thanks for the update greggy. This is somewhat speculative but I have bought a few of these also just based on their track record. 'Educated gambling' at its peak.  I too hope to see the words U3O8 in any acquisition, or EPL they pick up, as in the current environment anthing with a market cap under $50m, and with something radioactive on site, seems to be fair game. Good luck!


----------



## greggy (29 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Thanks for the update greggy. This is somewhat speculative but I have bought a few of these also just based on their track record. 'Educated gambling' at its peak.  I too hope to see the words U3O8 in any acquisition, or EPL they pick up, as in the current environment anthing with a market cap under $50m, and with something radioactive on site, seems to be fair game. Good luck!



Hi Kennas,

Thanks for your good wishes and welcome aboard the same train. RMG's management have an excellent reputation. Now that there looking for acquisitions in the resources area it will be very interesting to see what they come up with.  Both Gary Steinpreis and the Secretary who answered my call today, have made comparisons with other shells that they have turned into money winners.  I'm hoping that RMG will move into the uranium sector.  If so, watch this thread.  RMG is now cashed up and ready to move forward.
DYOR


----------



## Pat (29 March 2007)

I'm hoping if they move into the U sector it's oversees. 
I'm very pessimistic on Australia and U. 
However, The market seems to jump all over Urainium. Wonder if the sentiment will change after April and the U conference?


----------



## greggy (30 March 2007)

Pat said:


> I'm hoping if they move into the U sector it's oversees.
> I'm very pessimistic on Australia and U.
> However, The market seems to jump all over Urainium. Wonder if the sentiment will change after April and the U conference?



Hi Pat,

My gut feeling after speaking twice to the company is that hopefully they will make an acquisition overseas in the uranium sector.  If confirmed then this may have a very positive effect onh the share price.  You just have to look at the background of the directors involved to realise this.  Just take a look at what happened to both DYL and WMT for starters.
I'm sure sentiment will change after the ALP vote on the uranium issue provided Mr Rudd gets his way.  He will lose too much face should he not win that battle.  The only worry though is Mr Carpenter, the WA Premier (no its not Mr Burke).  He is clearly against uranium mining and will need plenty of convincing to change his State's stand on the maqtter.  But I agree with you Pat that overseas is the way to go.  
Going back to RMG, I notice the increased buying support.  At the close of trading there were 3 buyers wanting just under 4 million shares at 1.7c and fewer sellers in the market.  It will be interesting to see what develops today.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

Well greggy, someone else is taking a bit of a serious punt along with you. A $50K ish order through this am. Unless you've lifted your stake to $100K? 

Decent order for a shell. Punters like us taking a more than minor interest. Happy with that. Next time you're on the phone offer some type of bribe for some info will you.  I'll chip in 20 bucks if that helps. he he.


----------



## Mousie (30 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Decent order for a shell. Punters like us taking a more than minor interest.




Think they jumped in after seeing greggy's post LOL...


----------



## Dave31 (30 March 2007)

Didnt this hot up this afternoon.

If and when we receive news, look at the lack of overhead resistance


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

Dave31 said:


> Didnt this hot up this afternoon.
> 
> If and when we receive news, look at the lack of overhead resistance



Yep, wonder if it's just day traders, or some $$ in the know...


----------



## Dave31 (30 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Yep, wonder if it's just day traders, or some $$ in the know...




Day traders i wouldnt think so. The stock hasnt been doing anything to attract them in... YET.


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2007)

Alot of volume today and alot of buyers lining up.


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Alot of volume today and alot of buyers lining up.



Bit strange for a shell.........they might end up buying a portaloo business or something.  Perhaps there's money there....


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Bit strange for a shell.........they might end up buying a portaloo business or something.  Perhaps there's money there....




There's good money in the portaloo business haven't you seen Kenny?


----------



## Mousie (30 March 2007)

nomore4s said:


> There's good money in the portaloo business haven't you seen Kenny?




flame me for spoiling the fun but what's a portaloo business?


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

Sorry I brought dunnies into this thread.  Perhaps we should talk about RMG? 

I suppose there's not much to add except for price action at the moment. What they end up doing is a little bit of a guestimate, but it seems most likely a U play of some description...We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Pat (30 March 2007)

A U play here, a U play there, everybody loves the yellow cake!

In the end it's the $$$ i'm after, so giddy up RMG.

Strong support now, see it before when the went to 2.1 cents, then sellers smashed it down to 1.5 cents, dunno why and dunno if it will happen again.
If/when it breaks 2.3 cents then we should see some movement.

Portaloo... LOL


----------



## greggy (30 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Well greggy, someone else is taking a bit of a serious punt along with you. A $50K ish order through this am. Unless you've lifted your stake to $100K?
> 
> Decent order for a shell. Punters like us taking a more than minor interest. Happy with that. Next time you're on the phone offer some type of bribe for some info will you.  I'll chip in 20 bucks if that helps. he he.



Hi Kennas,

I didn't buy any more RMG today, but enjoyed watching the increased interest in RMG. Instead I bought some ERL today.  Lets hope today's interest in RMG carries on into next week and that it move forward from here.  Thanks to YT for highlighting this stock to everyone.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi Kennas,
> 
> I didn't buy any more RMG today, but enjoyed watching the increased interest in RMG. Instead I bought some ERL today.  Lets hope today's interest in RMG carries on into next week and that it move forward from here.  Thanks to YT for highlighting this stock to everyone.
> DYOR



Yes I did. Just because of the volume. There should not be so much volume on something like this, that is not being day traded, IMO. People in the know were taking positions, maybe. Or, just punters like us getting their info from other sources. Still early days on this. I'm not committing food money on it. Yet.


----------



## greggy (30 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Yes I did. Just because of the volume. There should not be so much volume on something like this, that is not being day traded, IMO. People in the know were taking positions, maybe. Or, just punters like us getting their info from other sources. Still early days on this. I'm not committing food money on it. Yet.



Hi Kennas,

I already have 3 million purchased at 1.7c which is probably enough for me.  I'm backing this one for its strong management ability.  
DYOR


----------



## petee (3 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Yep, wonder if it's just day traders, or some $$ in the know...




with the buying support and volumes this is buyers speculating on a |U announcement which is on the cards


----------



## greggy (4 April 2007)

petee said:


> with the buying support and volumes this is buyers speculating on a |U announcement which is on the cards



Well, when speaking recently to the secretary who answered my call at Ascent Capital, she said any acquisition would be in the resources area.  I'm hoping its uranium as it could have a major effect on RMG's share price. We will just have to wait and see I suppose.  Momentum is building in this stock. 
DYOR


----------



## Dave31 (4 April 2007)

The General Meeting is on April 16th I think.

We could either here something before that date or after.. I'm thinking after would be a good time for an announcement. I must admit I'd like this to drop back to 1.7c/1.6c so I can add more, its held 1.9c today, which I thought it would retrace given its 2 previous runs to 2c


----------



## greggy (4 April 2007)

Dave31 said:


> The General Meeting is on April 16th I think.
> 
> We could either here something before that date or after.. I'm thinking after would be a good time for an announcement. I must admit I'd like this to drop back to 1.7c/1.6c so I can add more, its held 1.9c today, which I thought it would retrace given its 2 previous runs to 2c



I've got enough of them, but I would like to see them go over the 2c mark in strong fashion.  Via its announcements, the company has given little away.  Luckily its management is top notch and its worth being patient.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (11 April 2007)

RMG is doing well today.  Up 0.3c to 2.1c on volume of over 5 million shares.  Current quotes are 2.1/2.2c.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

greggy said:


> RMG is doing well today.  Up 0.3c to 2.1c on volume of over 5 million shares.  Current quotes are 2.1/2.2c.
> DYOR



Nice to see it through 2.0 but early in the day greggy. Could turn down again. Increased volume may be in indication of an ann soon, but I'm not going to hold my breath. Maybe holding above 2.1 again for more than a day will be a sign of something. Hopefully they get some news out while the U phoria is still running hot. When LBY came out with their uranium acquisition the stock went up 45%. I'm not saying that is going to happen here, but it's a benchmark. That is, of course, that it's uranium they are buying in to. Portaloos still might be the target!


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Increased volume may be in indication of an ann soon, but I'm not going to hold my breath. Maybe holding above 2.1 again for more than a day will be a sign of something.



Held above 2.1, now trading 2.4 on volume. Might be a signal. Or day traders, though doubtul. Certainly one to watch. Might be too early in the day to tell one way or the other.  

(holding)


----------



## Dave31 (12 April 2007)

Came out of a meeting and nice surprise, trading 2.4c with a high of 2.6c


----------



## greggy (12 April 2007)

Dave31 said:


> Came out of a meeting and nice surprise, trading 2.4c with a high of 2.6c




Great volume today, over 37 million shares sold. Took the opportunity today to sell out today (3 million shares) at an average price of 2.4c for a quick and reasonable profit. Good luck to existing holders.  I intend to bank most of it and put a little more into ERL which I feel has been totally overlooked by the market. 
DYOR


----------



## Rafa (12 April 2007)

well done greggy,
i'm still holding, have only a 1/10th of what you have, so there's no point selling!

maybe if it hits 20c...
haha
NOTE: this is not a price target!


Looking forward to see what the company is going to get into...


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2007)

Rafa said:


> well done greggy,
> i'm still holding, have only a 1/10th of what you have, so there's no point selling!
> 
> maybe if it hits 20c...
> ...



I'm happy with that price target Rafa. LOL  

This is pure spec @rse pluck for me, and if I lose my socks then stiff. Actually, might be a pair of jocks...

I think traders jumped in today to push it up. I do not actually want this because a day trading bubble will burst. I want to hold this until they ann that they have bought a nice portaloo business somewhere in the Gawler Craton near OD, or in the Curnamona region bewteen Beverley, Honeymoon, Oban, and Mt Gee. Fingers crossed. Golly, I might as well have taken my $$ down to Crown..... 

As far as price targets go, I wonder how you project that for a company that has nothing but debts? Ha!


----------



## Rafa (12 April 2007)

Yeah, what it gets into is what will drive the share price...
i really don't know why its gone up, and like you, am non plussed at its recent run.

what i'm looking for is the annoucement.... and with all the miners that are going to be flocking to the Gawler Craton, they are going to need a hell of a lot of portaloos!

its an annoucement of what they are getting into that will really get this moving... similar to WMT i guess which moved from 2 cents to 6-8cents once the U word was dropped, and has since kept goin...  

i am happy to wait it out....


----------



## Jimminy (13 April 2007)

do you guys really think you are going to get an ann at an AGM??? C'mon.


----------



## Rafa (13 April 2007)

Dunno and don't care when the annoucement comes out
only have 5k in this stock, so its not like i need to sell it in a hurry.

As Kennas said, we might as well be at casino and betting 5k on a number in roulette!

if it hits, well and good, if it doesn't... well...


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

RMG has had an interesting 2 days. 

The dragon fly doji followed by almost a hammer. All time high close, all time high during day. 



> Dragon Fly Doji:
> 
> *The Psychology*
> In a downtrend or within a pullback of an uptrend, a sharp intraday sell-off is followed by a reversal which causes the stock to close at its opening price near the day’s high. This hints at the possibility of a reversal. Bulls most likely were shaken out by the intraday weakness, and shorts start getting a little worried with the bounce. A strong following day on solid volume is needed to confirm the pattern.




Just a probability, but sets up well for tomorrows open. Of course, anything could and will happen.  

(holding - tossing for heads  )


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

The last candle finished higher than expected. Not a hammer, so less bullish to me. Nonetheless a pretty good set up for tomorrow. Up 44% however in the past 2 weeks, so it might be getting toppy (at 2.6 cents LOL ). 

MACD divergence a bit sharp, but not overbought on stochs. Volume still great. 2 cents could be a floor at this point without bad news or market crash.

Having said that, I'm not sure TA works on stocks like this. Not sufficient psychological clitical mass perhaps, and therefore less fidelity. (don't ask me what that means  )


----------



## moneymajix (18 April 2007)

I think it means it's going up!


----------



## motion (19 April 2007)

moneymajix said:


> I think it means it's going up!




WOW up again this morning 11.54% at the moment....


----------



## timelord (19 April 2007)

Why?  Have bought some shares but why the movement?


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2007)

timelord said:


> Why?  Have bought some shares but why the movement?



Probably day traders jumping on some volume and tech breakout. Don't question Mr Market too much! LOL

If not day traders, people in the know, or punters taking a punt that they're picking up some uranium leases.


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2007)

Todays chart review. Started well as expected and moved to 3 cents on just a few trades. My interpretation on this was possibly newish day traders jumping on momentum (might have been me  ) and chasing the price up ahead of itself. Three very good days IMO. (well, 30 ish % must be VG) Must be ready for some profit taking. I hope ASF aren't chasing this up.


----------



## dj_420 (19 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Todays chart review. Started well as expected and moved to 3 cents on just a few trades. My interpretation on this was possibly newish day traders jumping on momentum (might have been me  ) and chasing the price up ahead of itself. Three very good days IMO. (well, 30 ish % must be VG) Must be ready for some profit taking. I hope ASF aren't chasing this up.




hey kennas wasnt me chasing it today i missed out on getting on this one  

not to worry i jumped on AGY last week


----------



## mickqld (19 April 2007)

I think the biggest indicator is the huge spike in volume. Dont know if thats just day traders jumping on or an indicator of an impending announcement. Jumped on this a few weeks ago at 1.8 cents so looking good already hopefully more to come.


----------



## greggy (19 April 2007)

No longer in this one, but going by both its huge volume and increased share price of late, things seem to be looking good for this one.  As YT has mentioned, in buying this stock you're backing its management and its certainly top notch in terms of delivering share price appreciation. Since its recent meeting the share price has really taken off. | would like to have been a fly on the wall after the meeting to find out what was going on. I regret having sold out early, but there again you don't go broke taking a reasonable profit.  Good luck to existing shareholders.    
DYOR


----------



## Pat (19 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Todays chart review. Started well as expected and moved to 3 cents on just a few trades. My interpretation on this was possibly newish day traders jumping on momentum (might have been me  ) and chasing the price up ahead of itself. Three very good days IMO. (well, 30 ish % must be VG) Must be ready for some profit taking. I hope ASF aren't chasing this up.




Hmmm? What to do with a company thats just had a good 2 weeks on no news at all.

These levels cannot be sustained with out an ann. Also I have seen nothing to suggest an ann soon except rumor.  

I'm taking a punt on a retrace so tomorrow i'll be out, take profits again possibly around 2.7 cents... last week I sold at 2.4 cents and got back in at 2.1 cents.... Hope to get in on the retrace at 2.1 - 2.2 cents eh?


----------



## kevro (19 April 2007)

Out at 3c today myself with a nice little 10g profit from a company with no assets or projects. If it heads back to 2c I'll be waiting.


----------



## Pat (19 April 2007)

kevro said:


> Out at 3c today myself with a nice little 10g profit from a company with no assets or projects. If it heads back to 2c I'll be waiting.




Lucky guy,
Of late work has me training, learning of the changes to super legislation the govt made to win this election. So I'm not at my desk to trade  The bastards!

Lately I've been trading some spreads guesstimating entry and exits. And done pretty well, good experience for me.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

This is going to get a speeding ticket unless it releases some info soon, which will probably result in a "we no nuting' response followed by sp pullback unfortunately. Unless, of course, this action doesn mean an ann is imminent. Well done to those on it. Thanks for the heads up YT!


----------



## mickqld (20 April 2007)

kennas said:


> This is going to get a speeding ticket unless it releases some info soon, which will probably result in a "we no nuting' response followed by sp pullback unfortunately. Unless, of course, this action doesn mean an ann is imminent. Well done to those on it. Thanks for the heads up YT!




Yes once again a big thank you to YT super stuff that! Are you still in kennas? If so do you think you will pull out soon or just go for the ride. I intend to run with the bulls on this one.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

mickqld said:


> Yes once again a big thank you to YT super stuff that! Are you still in kennas? If so do you think you will pull out soon or just go for the ride. I intend to run with the bulls on this one.



I'm holding till $10.00. LOL  No, I've got no idea what I'm doing with this.   Would be silly not to take profits at some stage and go free carried. (Almost there now.) Might depend on how much you have in it I suppose. I haven't made a big comittment to this relatively, so if I lose my shirt down the track it won't matter. On the other hand, if I'd put 100K on it, then I'd definately be taking some out! So, relative to your situation I'd say. And your risk tolerence.

Note: $10, wasn't a price target.


----------



## petervan (20 April 2007)

Announcement coming up but hasn't shown on comsec. Great call YT


----------



## timelord (20 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I'm holding till $10.00. LOL  No, I've got no idea what I'm doing with this.   Would be silly not to take profits at some stage and go free carried. (Almost there now.) Might depend on how much you have in it I suppose. I haven't made a big comittment to this relatively, so if I lose my shirt down the track it won't matter. On the other hand, if I'd put 100K on it, then I'd definately be taking some out! So, relative to your situation I'd say. And your risk tolerence.
> 
> Note: $10, wasn't a price target.




Forgive me as a newbie.  What does it mean 'free carried'?  Is it your profits cover your initial outlay? I am holding and like others, wish had purchased more.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

timelord said:


> Forgive me as a newbie.  What does it mean 'free carried'?  Is it your profits cover your initial outlay?




Yes.

The ann is in response to speeding ticket as expected. The no news response may be bad for current SP.


----------



## bumble_boo_bum (20 April 2007)

RMG got the speeding ticket today, and responded at 1.24 pm 'sorry officer I dont know why that happened'.

Out for a handsome 65% profit at 12.47 - thanks YT.

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

I'm out at 3.2 for the minute. If it finishes well, will be back in. This will be a signal to me that the market still believes that an ann is still just around the corner to detail what they are up to. It may mean an ann is a week or more away of course. Although, I do remember MMB issuing 'I know nuting' response and then released an ann the next day!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

Guys your all welcome,

Thought I should add that as RMG only has 400m shares on issue at 3c its mkt cap is $12m

If they manage to get good Qld U projects I'd expect $18m mkt cap
Good S.A. U projects $20m mkt cap
Good N.T. U projects $25-$30m Mkt Cap

Overseas ie Africa etc I'd expect $30m+

So I will wait to see exactly what type of project they are looking to put into RMG before I exit, prices I will be looking at 6c-8c (= $24m - $32m Mkt Cap) 

Note these are not price targets or recomendations or even ramps :   they are just my personal thoguths


----------



## petervan (20 April 2007)

I thought this speeding ticket might slow it down a bit, but looking at volume on buy side they're about to do a burnout and hit the freeway.Goodluck


----------



## Rafa (20 April 2007)

i'm waiting till 8 to 10 cents...
in today market, that is very possible... depending on what they acquire.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I'm out at 3.2 for the minute. If it finishes well, will be back in.



I'm back in with 1/2 what I had before.  Could have saved myself some $$ on the brokerage if I'd just sold 1/2 the first time. Good one kennas  Has held up much better than expected.


----------



## Rafa (20 April 2007)

done it before with MTN in the last correction...
not happy! the only one whose happy is the broker and the tax man!


----------



## vert (20 April 2007)

Was lucky to take my lunch break at the right time today, when i turned on the laptop and saw it get a speding ticket then watched a few sells go through i thought this run is over and so took a profit at 0.032. Then when work finished turned on the laptop again to see that the sp had held up well with volumes on the bid side so jumped back on at the close. There seems to be some attraction to this one, could get interesting next week.


----------



## Pat (20 April 2007)

Pat said:


> I'm taking a punt on a retrace so tomorrow i'll be out, take profits again possibly around 2.7 cents... last week I sold at 2.4 cents and got back in at 2.1 cents.... Hope to get in on the retrace at 2.1 - 2.2 cents eh?




Well out at 2.9 abit early  

Hope they come back past 2.9  ... I'll be on in a flash!!!


----------



## obikwan (20 April 2007)

My first post here. Thanks YT on another great call. Your analysis are always very thorough. I will be watching your future posts with great interest!


----------



## greggy (21 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I'm holding till $10.00. LOL  No, I've got no idea what I'm doing with this.   Would be silly not to take profits at some stage and go free carried. (Almost there now.) Might depend on how much you have in it I suppose. I haven't made a big comittment to this relatively, so if I lose my shirt down the track it won't matter. On the other hand, if I'd put 100K on it, then I'd definately be taking some out! So, relative to your situation I'd say. And your risk tolerence.
> 
> Note: $10, wasn't a price target.




Hi Kennas,

$10!!  Good to see your sense of humour come out again.  With the current price action taking place I reckon a lot of the punters out there must be thinking RMG's heading for the uranium game IMO.  I'll be re-entering this one on any price weakness (if any). 
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2007)

Well another Ascent capital restructure, WAG has just farmed into a Uranium project in W.A., its had 400m shares on issue just like RMG and is now up around 3.7c

So I'd say that assuming that the Ascent boys put a nice U project into RMG then the worst RMG will do is hit high 3cent level like WAG, but if its an S.A. or N.T. project or Overseas watch out!


----------



## mickqld (26 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well another Ascent capital restructure, WAG has just farmed into a Uranium project in W.A., its had 400m shares on issue just like RMG and is now up around 3.7c
> 
> So I'd say that assuming that the Ascent boys put a nice U project into RMG then the worst RMG will do is hit high 3cent level like WAG, but if its an S.A. or N.T. project or Overseas watch out!





Was watching WAG last week but decided to throw dollars into BLZ instead. Just curious did you jump onto WAG at all YT? Have got plenty in RMG at the moment do you think a similar announcement is in the pipeline  for RMG?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2007)

No WAG for me, plenty of RMG though


----------



## vert (30 April 2007)

rmg has suddenly taken off straight through 0.036 new high !!!!   

is there something to be announced soon ??? 

thanks for the heads up YT


----------



## gregcourageous (30 April 2007)

DAM! i had auto buy on at 0.029 this morning, oh well, caught it just in time and got it at 0.034. Lost out on a quick 20% but. Whats the cause of the spike?


----------



## clowboy (1 May 2007)

no one watching this today?????

nice run for holders

what the hell you need like 150 characters per post now?


----------



## Who Dares Wins (1 May 2007)

Im watching. With interest. Considering the company said they know of no reason for the increase in trade and share price, you've got to wonder if there isnt an announcement on its way shortly. Hit 3.9 a minute or two ago.


----------



## gregcourageous (1 May 2007)

someone must know something we don't. surely, does anyone have any ideas on the sudden spike? Yesterday & again today?


----------



## greggy (1 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> someone must know something we don't. surely, does anyone have any ideas on the sudden spike? Yesterday & again today?




At this stage its just pure speculation based upon what RMG's management are looking to move the company into. IMO it will be in resources, hopefully overseas uranium interests.  The management's ability is absolutely brilliant.  More directors out there should take note of their fine examples, including DYL and WMT.  I'm no longer holding but am watching with interest. 
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2007)

After buying 1m at 1.7c I took profits today at 3.8c

100% gain in 1 month on no news is not too bad wouldn't you say? : 

I'll be back on any weakness


----------



## greggy (1 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> After buying 1m at 1.7c I took profits today at 3.8c
> 
> 100% gain in 1 month on no news is not too bad wouldn't you say? :
> 
> I'll be back on any weakness



Hi YT,

Thanks for the tip and well done on yet another superb performance.  RMG's had an extremely good run its wise to take your profit. I took mine too soon and ploughed a lot of it into PXRO.  Also, thanks for being honest in telling us when you actually get in and out of a stock.  I try to do the same whenever possible.  I too will be buying back in on weakness.
DYOR


----------



## Who Dares Wins (1 May 2007)

Young Trader, yes 100% is good on no news but only 10 days ago you posted on here that you were targetting 6 to 8c before exiting. 
Why did you get out before that, what changed for you?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 May 2007)

Who Dares Wins said:


> Young Trader, yes 100% is good on no news but only 10 days ago you posted on here that you were targetting 6 to 8c before exiting.
> Why did you get out before that, what changed for you?




A number of things, most importantly the fact that it rose so fast, I was originally going to just buy and hold and forget really but it rose 100% in 1 month, so instead I'm going to trade it, 

I know that its very dangerous because 1 announcement and woosh off it goes, but I'd already missed the opportunity to trade it 3x before, so decided to do it this time, am waiting patiently to get back in


----------



## mickqld (2 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A number of things, most importantly the fact that it rose so fast, I was originally going to just buy and hold and forget really but it rose 100% in 1 month, so instead I'm going to trade it,
> 
> I know that its very dangerous because 1 announcement and woosh off it goes, but I'd already missed the opportunity to trade it 3x before, so decided to do it this time, am waiting patiently to get back in




Where is you re-entry point YT? I am seeing 3.2 cents is about the lowest for possible re-entry. I intend topping up at that point.


----------



## vert (10 May 2007)

A large buy order went through today, a bit over 1.5 mil @ 0.032 roughly 50k, more than half todays vol. I think there has been some support found around 0.03 as buyers keep coming in around that price, i think sellers have dried up and the sp could be running up very soon in anticipation of an annoucement of ? so i have added some more to my holdings.
Anyone else topped up or back in yet?


----------



## gregcourageous (11 May 2007)

I dropped some more bombs to bring my average price down. Still not sure whether i made the right move or not, in my eyes quite a big spec play, but hey, life aint fun without having a punt


----------



## bumble_boo_bum (17 May 2007)

JK Nominees seem to have done well for themselves out of RMG.  Substantial holder at the beginning (dirt cheap) - turned over their  shares for a tidy sum recently, no longer a substantial holder.

Glad to be out of this one at 0.33.  For now anyway.


----------



## Pat (17 May 2007)

Hey,
I was out at 2.9, early I know. But caught my eye as it closed below my exit.

ATM there is way too much downside for RMG, I wouldn't think about buying in over 2.4 cents. Even that is a bit high. 
They are just a shell, and until an ann is released regarding there future, thats all they'll be.
If they drop under 2 cents I'll probably get in, pending no bad news is released.

I bet they go to 6 cents tomorrow on no news cos I'm posting this.


----------



## Povesa (22 May 2007)

It looks like RMG reached bottom at 2.6c and ready to bounce off. Nice to see strong market depth on buy side. Hopefully RMG will run again soon


----------



## vert (24 May 2007)

RMG has bounced, only on light vol though but still good, charts looking good.
in @ 0.027 other day.


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2007)

Trading halt till Wednesday, or when the ann is released. No hint as to what it is, but we can assume it's detail on what they've bought into. Finally. Hope it's good, this has been purely a calculated gamble.


----------



## petervan (8 June 2007)

Just a personal opinion, I,m hoping a project in Africa on a uranium tennament.Think that will cause huge immediate upside. What,s the odds, hold 4 companies and 2 are in trading halt.Puts a smile on me dial.


----------



## timelord (9 June 2007)

petervan said:


> Just a personal opinion, I,m hoping a project in Africa on a uranium tennament.Think that will cause huge immediate upside. What,s the odds, hold 4 companies and 2 are in trading halt.Puts a smile on me dial.





I hope so.  It seems whenever an ann comes, the sp goes south in a big way.   As a shell I am hoping they are getting into something meaty and worthwhile so to make me really happy.


----------



## greggy (10 June 2007)

petervan said:


> Just a personal opinion, I,m hoping a project in Africa on a uranium tennament.Think that will cause huge immediate upside. What,s the odds, hold 4 companies and 2 are in trading halt.Puts a smile on me dial.



Although not currently a holder, it will be interesting to see what RMG comes up with. Its management haven't disappointed investors in the past. IMO a uranium project in West Africa would certainly give RMG's share price the biggest chance of a boost.  An Australian uranium acquisition would still go down well. However,  perhaps not as well as a West African one.   
DYOR


----------



## mickqld (10 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A number of things, most importantly the fact that it rose so fast, I was originally going to just buy and hold and forget really but it rose 100% in 1 month, so instead I'm going to trade it,
> 
> I know that its very dangerous because 1 announcement and woosh off it goes, but I'd already missed the opportunity to trade it 3x before, so decided to do it this time, am waiting patiently to get back in




I hope you got back in YT.
Not all that sure that this will be a U announcement. Assent have a lot of other U plays running at the moment. I tend to think they may have something else up their sleeve for this one but I may be wrong just a personnal feeling. Have been holding at 2.2 cent average so whatever it is hopefully it will be a flyer.


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2007)

Will be interesting to see how the market reacts on a down day. 

Issuing another 55m shares to fund futher projects.

Lake Frome regional tenements should provide some interest. 

No maps attached to the ann unfortunately.


----------



## bumble_boo_bum (13 June 2007)

San Saba Pty Ltd and Springfield Minerals Pty Ltd registered in April this year with ASIC.  

It will be very interesting to see how the market reacts to this ann.


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2007)

What's there market cap now at about 5 cents? About $25m I think. Seems unreasonable to me now. I've sold half and letting the rest run for a bit.


----------



## ALFguy (13 June 2007)

kennas said:


> What's there market cap now at about 5 cents? About $25m I think. Seems unreasonable to me now. I've sold half and letting the rest run for a bit.




Kennas, you jinxed it! Topped out at 5c and now panic selling has instilled 

Had my sell in just above 5c so will have to wait now.....grrrr.

Back in yet?


----------



## Rafa (13 June 2007)

bloody hell kennas 

haha

not to enamoured by this acquisition i must say, most of its greenfields...
still, pretty sure this would have been 10 cent if this was done in March, alas its now June...


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Kennas, you jinxed it! Topped out at 5c and now panic selling has instilled
> 
> Had my sell in just above 5c so will have to wait now.....grrrr.
> 
> Back in yet?



 Sorry Alf. No, not back in. I'm just going to leave what's left to ride. My own plan was to always sell half on the announcement. I thought that day traders would have jumped on it causing an unrealistic run. It might go a bit higher, but once day traders jump off, it's fundamentals will start to be examined and understood. And they haven't given us much to examine really. No maps of the tenements? What the?  Wait and see now for me.


----------



## nizar (13 June 2007)

kennas said:


> What's there market cap now at about 5 cents? About $25m I think. Seems unreasonable to me now.




Yeh thats what i thought about PDN at $5.50 

Its a bullmarket Kennas. You gotta milk those winners.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Yeh thats what i thought about PDN at $5.50
> 
> Its a bullmarket Kennas. You gotta milk those winners.



 Thanks for the advice Niz.  I'll get my exits right one day. I'll keep that bullmarket plan in my mind for next time.


----------



## nomore4s (14 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Thanks for the advice Niz.  I'll get my exits right one day. I'll keep that bullmarket plan in my mind for next time.




lol, I dunno Kennas I think you did pretty well with this one, has dropped of a bit. That crystal ball must still be working okay:.


----------



## timelord (2 July 2007)

Seems to be still interest in this one.  Has anyone got any thoughts on this as to whether this has potential to develop into something?


----------



## derkfoote (6 July 2007)

I do like this one and might be one to watch in the coming weeks. I have a bit of theory Ive been working on with a connection between Holloman Corp (from the ann) and RMG. It seems a company was registered in the name Holloman Oil and Gas Limited in June 2006. Holloman Corp & Holloman Oil and Gas are joint owners of PEL licenses in the Cooper basin SA(PEL 108, 109, 112). The Licenses have just been suspensed from March 07 till July 27 07. The contact details for Holloman Oil and Gas Limited is Andrew Dimsey who is starting up an IPO float(Odin Energy Limited) on 2 August 2007 in the Cooper basin area in SA. They already have a joint ownership PEL 106 license with Red Sky Energy Ltd who also are active in this area. Keep an eye on Red Sky Energy and Odin Energy Limited.


----------



## moses (9 July 2007)

Golly, so much for the cup n handle! This sock's stinking like a stone. Its down almost 50% from Kennas' spike a month ago, and down 13% today. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mickqld (21 August 2007)

Has gone very quiet on this one. Is there anyone sitting on this who has any news as to future direction? AGM on the 31st August with holloman taking 60 million share position but dont expect any new news out of that.


----------



## shinobi346 (24 August 2007)

Its not a u explorer yet until the shareholders ok it. It would be silly for us not to but then you can never act too fast.


----------



## mickqld (17 October 2007)

Time for an update on this one. Holloman Minerals has taken 60million shares position in RMG. Announcement today has RMG registered address and place of business now the same place as Holloman Minerals. 
SP has moved up 35% in the last 10 days volumes are higher but not outstanding yet. 
It does seem that Holloman Minerals are moving into position in Australia with another subsidiary PKT moving along outstandingly ( 60% ) this month.

To quote from Holloman Corp website:

Holloman Corporation, through its Australian subsidiary Holloman Minerals, Ltd. ("HML") and its related companies, (RMG) (PKT) etc, is a junior explorer for uranium and other minerals in Queensland and South Australia. With headquarters in Perth, HML controls the exploration rights to 4 million acres of highly prospective property in existing mineralized areas. A subsidiary company Tech Exploration provides mineral drilling and exploration services to the Australian mining industry


----------



## nyo (17 October 2007)

Some additional info from Brantley on TopStocks

http://www.topstocks.com.au/asx_dis...dpost&pid=158399&fid=1405#d3Kwmz77-w341158399

ASX:RMG   *The RMG/Holloman "Dots" continue to connect*
Post #158399 by: Brantley 1,006,930 Rank Points
Reads: 7   Position: Holds   Report Abuse 	17-10-2007 20:05
IP 124.149.xxx.xxx

	PRO Member	
HI ALL,

As we have been watching the "Dots" continue to connect.

*RMG Announcement - Change of address - RMG now located at the same address as the related resource companies related to Holloman and PKT (Adavale Resources) (See Below).
*
For additional information and "Dots" that connect please see post:

http://www.hotcopper.com.au/post_single50....G&MSGNO=2192973


JMHO with all the "Resource" entities moving to the same address we should see an announcement soon. Time will tell...

Cheers,
Brantley

http://www.hollomancorp.com/partnerships.html

**********************************

# *RMG* Unit 8-9, 88 Forrest Street. Cottesloe WA 6011

# *HOLLOMAN MINERALS LIMITED* Unit 8-9, 88 Forrest Street. Cottesloe WA 6011

# *Holloman Oil and Gas Limited* Unit 8-9, 88 Forrest Street. Cottesloe WA 6011

# *Adavale Resources* U8-9 88 Forrest Street, Cottesloe, PERTH, WA AUSTRALIA 6011

********************************************

RMG LIMITED
Unit 8-9
88 Forrest Street Telephone: + 61 8 6461 6840
Cottesloe Western Australia 6011 Facsimile: + 61 8 9286 2900
Australia

17 October 2007

Company Announcements Office
ASX Limited By e-Lodgement

Dear Sir/Madam

*CHANGE OF REGISTERED OFFICE AND PRINCIPAL PLACE OF BUSINESS
*
The registered office and principal place of business has changed to:

*Unit 8-9
88 Forrest Street
Cottesloe WA 6011
*
Phone: 08 6461 6840
Fax: 08 9286 2900
PO Box 968
Cottesloe WA 6911

************************




mickqld said:


> Time for an update on this one. Holloman Minerals has taken 60million shares position in RMG. Announcement today has RMG registered address and place of business now the same place as Holloman Minerals.
> SP has moved up 35% in the last 10 days volumes are higher but not outstanding yet.
> It does seem that Holloman Minerals are moving into position in Australia with another subsidiary PKT moving along outstandingly ( 60% ) this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## moneymajix (3 December 2007)

Some unusual action today.

Pump and dump or accumulation?

Share price open at 2.4c and hit 3c. 

Currently 2.7c (up 12.5%).

Lot of buying.

No news.


----------



## ta2693 (3 December 2007)

good one, rmg has tradition of leaking information. 
I am in and expect some news out very soon.


----------



## mickqld (3 December 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Some unusual action today.
> 
> Pump and dump or accumulation?
> 
> ...





AGM last Friday maybe someone has gotten word of impending announcements and are taking a position. Certainly hope so have been riding this one for near 6 months awaiting the Holloman connection to become a lot clearer.


----------



## Synergy (4 December 2007)

Big pull back today but on almost no volume. Strange that things have gone quiet all of a sudden after yesterdays flurry. Tomorrow will be interesting. Anyone know anything yet?


----------



## mickqld (4 December 2007)

Synergy said:


> Big pull back today but on almost no volume. Strange that things have gone quiet all of a sudden after yesterdays flurry. Tomorrow will be interesting. Anyone know anything yet?




20 million volume yesterday and only 2 million today. Back to where it started yesterday at 2.4 cents. If it was accumulation yesterday it wasnt very smart to let it run up so high so quick. Possible manipulation yesterday to shake out some small time speculators but really anyone could have accumulated easily at lower prices lately unless there is an impending announcement and someone wanted to get in at any price? Meaning todays action was just a few day trader profit takers.


----------



## kerosam (5 December 2007)

can someone refresh me what business are they on? i bought these purely looking at my indicator (might be damn wrong) signals. 

much appreciated.


----------



## moneymajix (18 December 2007)

Interesting. One green stock today is RMG. All Ords is down over 2% again today.

UP 8.696%

2.5c

Volume - 3,876,064. 31 trades.


----------



## Synergy (18 December 2007)

I'm out at 2.4, not sure whats going on with it, I had my sell order sitting there from last week. Really didn't expect it to come into play today. Hard to know if its a good or bad move selling on a rise on a day like today. Good luck with it being something positive.


----------



## mickqld (30 March 2008)

Synergy said:


> I'm out at 2.4, not sure whats going on with it, I had my sell order sitting there from last week. Really didn't expect it to come into play today. Hard to know if its a good or bad move selling on a rise on a day like today. Good luck with it being something positive.




Obviously a good move in hindsight Synergy. Still waiting for some sort of news from Holloman in regard to future directions. Certainly has totally lost market interest here. Bouncing off 1.4 cents and miniscule volume. 
One would hope that now they have Adavale bedded down that RMG will now receive some much needed love and attention.  :horse:


----------



## mickqld (29 April 2008)

Well finally we have some sort of announcement out after market.
 Nothing to really get excited about at this stage but at least they are heading in the right direction. Some potential historical copper and gold deposits, drilling underway so the next few months could get interesting. 

MT COFFIN
· Springfield Minerals Pty Ltd Exploration Licence 3812 covers an area of 466 sq km
East of Copley in the Adelaide Geosyncline.
· The conditional farm-in agreement with Copper Road Inc. has not proceeded as the
conditions were not met in the required timeframe.
· The initial drilling target is the Mt Coffin Diapir. This structure outcrops over 5
square kms. Copper mineralisation is widespread in both the diapir and the
immediate surrounding sedimentary rocks.
· A number of copper mines were worked during the period 1880-1920 in the
sedimentary rocks surrounding the contact of the diapir. The ore consisted mainly of
secondary copper minerals. Average grade ore assayed 9 to 15% copper. Primary
sulphide ore was reported in the deepest workings. Recent XRF assays of rock chips
include zones containing up to 34% copper.
· Previous shallow drilling intercepted significant copper mineralisation. The drilling
program focused on the area peripheral to the diapir and adjacent to a black shale
and assays showed up to 2.2% copper.
· Only one core hole has explored the diapiric rocks that contain rafts of dolomitic
marble up to 1700m in length and up to 9m thick that contain significant
concentrations of copper sulphide minerals.
· A single core hole penetrated below the oxidised zone returned disseminated
chalcopyrite over the entire intercept of the unoxidized zone from 102 to 198m
including 5.5m of 0.9% copper. This layer has both geochemical and induced
polarisation anomalies.
· Recent XRF assays show that the copper mineralisation contain traces of uranium,
vanadium, gold, silver and tungsten.
· A small alluvial gold field with nuggets up to 13 pennyweights was worked close to
disseminated copper mineralization in the diapir.
· XRF assays and assays from exploration by Southern Cross indicate the potential for
economic grades of gold. This is strengthened by extremely high levels of antimony,
which is often a geochemical pathfinder for gold.
· Detailed geological mapping and drilling has commenced in the Diamond Jubilee and
West Jubilee Prospect
opcorn:


----------



## Bomba (19 February 2009)

Taken from HC, which took this from Fin Review March edition of Smart Investor

Just thought that you'd be interested to know that RMG gets a mention in the March edition of Smart Investor (under "Snapshot Stocks - page 77 - Brendon Lau). 

"SI View - The fall in commodity prices isn't deterring the collection company from its plan to transform itself into a mineral explorer. It has already garnered interest from other mining firms and Chinese investors".
"Flexible is one way to describe RMG, which started life as a public company under the name of Frontier Petroleum. It moved into debt collection in 2000 and changed its name to RMG. Management now plans to turn it into a mineral explorer. Executive Director John Risinger believes there's more money to be made in mining, despite the commodity slump. "We have our own drilling business, we have our own geophysical instruments and our geologists work in-house, so we can operate and look after our commitments a lot cheaper than anybody else............RMG has sufficient funds to continue exploration activity through to 2010, Rissinger says. By that time, he expects to have discovered a resource with commercial potential and to have struck a joint venture to develop a producing mine. RMG is on the lookout for merger opportunities, particularly with companies with limited resources but promising exploration permits. It has also been talking to a number of Chinese inversors about taking a stake in some of its exploration projects."


----------



## mickqld (12 April 2011)

So after a few YEARS in hybernation RMG has begun to stir. Some large players have come on board lately i.e  Forrest Capital as well as the old favorite Holloman Minerals and some of the Ascent capital boys are still there. Interesting to see if this finally shows some of the promise that has been hoped for.


ACQUISITION OF KAMARGA ZINC PROJECT
SUMMARY
•
RMG Limited (RMG) has agreed to purchase the entire share capital of Sunlander Nominees Pty Ltd (Sunlander). The consideration is the issue of RMG ordinary shares and performance shares.
•
Sunlander has an exclusive right to earn up to 100% of the Kamarga Zinc project from Teck Australia Pty Ltd (Teck) pursuant to a FarmIn Agreement.
•
Teck to become an RMG shareholder under the FarmIn Agreement.
•
The FarmIn Agreement is conditional upon RMG issuing the shares to Teck, and Sunlander assuming the obligations of certain Native Title Agreements. The Conditions must be fulfilled by 30 April 2011.
•
Kamarga’s JB zinc zone hosts wide intersections of low grade zinc and lead within which are higher grade zones of 5% to 20% zinc1.
•
The Company is targeting a Geological Target of 5‐15Mt @ 5‐10%Zn2.
•
The JB zinc mineralisation is 25kms southeast from the Century Zinc mine which may be in short supply of zinc ore in 20153 (MMG, 2010).
•
RMG has firm commitments to raise approximately $1.5m at 1 cent per share with a one for one free option attached.
•
Board and management team strengthened.


----------

